# Kraftwerk



## Viajero2275 (May 29, 2021)

Sale bueno el generador kraftwerk 7000i


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok i will ask.
"you say what?"


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

iowagold said:


> ok i will ask.
> "you say what?"


"The Kraftwerk 7000i generator comes out good..."

For me, Kraftwerk has always been good.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

grin!!!
aaaaaatoooooobaaaaahnnnnnnnn!
one of my fave groups!
the heck of it is he asked in espanol!


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm guessing that the OP doesn't speak English. I'm also guessing that he doesn't know how to use Google Translate, so we all don't have to. I'm also guessing that he is not too good at formulating a pertinent question or comment about generators. 

I hate to be the party pooper, but thread closed.


----------

